# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Vé Máy Bay Dịp Tết 2013 1

## khanm57442623

Để tránh tình trạng cháy vé trong dịp tết nguyên đán giống như các năm trước. Phòng *vé máy bay Phú Thịnh* đã bắt đầu nhận đặt vé tết của hãng hàng không Việt Nam Airlines đi các địa điểm trong nước. Nếu quý khách hàng muốn đặt vé hay muốn biết thêm thông tin , hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và phục vụ tốt nhất . Xin chân thành cảm ơn . *Thông tin liên hệ : vé máy bay tết* Website : *vemaybayphuthinh.com* Phone : *(08) 38457409 - 0909 206 626 - 0903 306 097* Email: *pt@vemaybayphuthinh.com*

----------

